# Top 40 Fitness Pro 2014



## d2r2ddd (Jan 7, 2014)

Top 40 Fitness Professionals Who Will Make a HUGE Impact in 2014 : JMax Fitness : The Blog of Jason Maxwell | JMax Fitness


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 7, 2014)

glad to see John Meadow in the list


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 9, 2014)

About 5-8 keepers . T


----------

